# Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Buy our more aggressive and sporty gloss or matte carbon fiber trunk wing spoiler! Attaches with double sided tape that is already adhered to the wing!

Silver Tesla Model 3 with Matte Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing and Space Gray 18" TST Flow Forged Turbine Wheels


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

3M Fire Dragon Red Full Body Wrapped Model 3 with Gloss Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing.

Installation Templates are now available!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Xpel Stealth Pearl White Performance Model 3 with 20 inch TST Wheels and Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone have pictures of this spoiler on a blue model 3 ?


----------



## vadim.s (Nov 7, 2018)

Ct200h said:


> Anyone have pictures of this spoiler on a blue model 3 ?


Ditto, same question.


----------



## Model3Webster (Nov 27, 2018)

I'd like to see it on blue too.


----------



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

Any pics of the CF panel from tsports?


----------



## Fishn4life (Jul 5, 2018)

Never mind, just visited website. $700 ??? WOW!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Fishn4life said:


> Never mind, just visited website. $700 ??? WOW!


If you order within the month of December, you can save $150 during our December to Remember Sale.


----------



## whiteKnight (Jan 20, 2019)

I missed this. Can I still get the $150 discount?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Our friends at SS Customs wrapped this Model 3 and our Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing in Satin Battleship Gray.


----------

